# TRAGEDY HIT THE WORLD OF HOPPERS



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

*THAT'S RIGHT TODAY IN THE CITY OF PARAMOUNT,CALIFORNIA THE BLUE CADDY THAT NENE HOPPED IN MY TRUUCHA VIDEO'S CAME CRASHING DOWN ON IT'S SIDE AT RED'S HYDRAULICS TODAY !!!!!*

*THEY HAD JUST DONE SOME WORK ON THE CAR AN DID A TEST TO SEE IF IT WORKED,,, WELL IT DID AN RIGHT BEFORE THEY WHERE GOING TO LET IT BACK DOWN THE BACK HOSE BUSTED AN THIS IS WHAT HAPPENED !!!!!*


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

damn!


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

Damn thats sucks.....did anyone get hurt?


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

damn rip hooper


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

NICE 3 WHEEL!!!


just kidding :biggrin: 



if i ever built something like that i would use 1 dump for the rear, so if that happenned it would just drop!!


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

Its not to bad, they can get it going again. You got to admit one badass 3 wheel


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2006)

:0 FUCK :0


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

FUCK


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:0 damn that suck :angry: :tears:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

:0 damn


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

R.I.P SHE DID WHAT SHE HAD TO DO RIGHT NENE :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

:0 damn it's got a hellava lean on it :biggrin: j/k
good no one was hurt


----------



## g-wit-it (Mar 29, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

:tears:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

THAT SUCKS POOR CAR.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:0


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB (Apr 8, 2002)

They will have her back on no bumper in no time :0


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

:0 I bet all thoes guys that got your asses wooped with that caddy are happy now,they don't have to worry now its game over for I can see that.maybe was because o6 o6 06 jk.hope you guys are ok


----------



## EIGHT BALL (May 10, 2004)

man that wont hold nene back,
them guys will have it fixed and back out hitting again in under a month.
just so no one will say any thing about em. i got faith and hope to see it back out there. 
its one of the baddest hitters ive seen, and it works damn near every time out no matter what.!!!!


----------



## GHETTO BLUES (Aug 10, 2004)

NENE I NEED THE 90S DASH HOUSING SELL IT TO ME


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

am i missing something? what was the tragedy?


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

THAT SUCKS


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 5 2006, 11:07 PM~5559542
> *am i missing something? what was the tragedy?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 6 2006, 01:07 AM~5559542
> *am i missing something? what was the tragedy?
> *



thats what i was thinking, when i read the title i though someone got hurt....


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 6 2006, 02:07 AM~5559542
> *am i missing something? what was the tragedy?
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 6 2006, 01:07 AM~5559542
> *am i missing something? what was the tragedy?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

happy that nobody got hurt


----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)

sure it will be up again


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Why did they have the door open when it happened? :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Circus Cars :thumbsdown: :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

is it going to be on the next truucha dvd?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

AIN'T NO THING IT WILL BE BACK ON THE BUMPER THATS HOW WE DOIT


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2006)

looks like the caddy got killed :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

that's good that no one got hurt, easy to fix a car but, cant replace a life.


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

:0 :0 :tears:


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

Im sure nene will have it on the bumper again soon.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2006)

Spanky is building a hopper LTD :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jun 6 2006, 02:46 AM~5559862
> *Why did they have the door open when it happened?  :uh:
> *


CUZ THET WAS HOPPING IT FROM THE DOOR :uh:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

:tears:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EIGHT BALL_@Jun 6 2006, 12:22 AM~5559369
> *man that wont hold nene back,
> them guys will have it fixed and back out hitting again in under a month.
> just so no one will say any thing about em. i got faith and hope to see it back out there.
> ...


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

see what taking the front bumper off does. nice 3 wheelbtw


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jun 6 2006, 09:24 AM~5560810
> *CUZ THET WAS HOPPING IT FROM THE DOOR :uh:
> *


nene is too short and fat to hop that car from the door


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

dam that sucks looks fixable tho ,just bang anothe body on it and its good to go again :thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 6 2006, 11:10 AM~5561155
> *nene is too short and fat to hop that car from the door
> *


ouch hahahahahahahahah


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

he was probably jumping with it


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Jun 5 2006, 09:15 PM~5558557
> *THAT'S RIGHT TODAY IN THE CITY OF PARAMOUNT,CALIFORNIA THE BLUE CADDY THAT NENE  HOPPED IN MY TRUUCHA VIDEO'S CAME CRASHING DOWN ON IT'S SIDE AT RED'S HYDRAULICS TODAY !!!!!
> 
> THEY HAD JUST DONE SOME WORK ON THE CAR AN DID A TEST TO SEE IF IT WORKED,,, WELL IT DID AN RIGHT BEFORE THEY WHERE GOING TO LET IT BACK DOWN THE BACK HOSE BUSTED AN THIS IS WHAT HAPPENED !!!!!
> ...


*NOTIHING BAD HAPPEND 
THATS JUST A NEW WAY TO INSTALL LAMBO DOORS!!!!!!!!*


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

ooooohhhhh nnnnnnoooooooooooooooo










--PHX LRM show - :biggrin:


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

:0


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jun 6 2006, 12:55 PM~5561785
> *ooooohhhhh nnnnnnoooooooooooooooo
> 
> 
> ...


Dammm I look good in that picture,yes the car is fixable and its going to come out way cleaner .and we are going to have it ready for San DiegoShow if everything goes as plan.


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 6 2006, 11:10 AM~5561155
> *nene is too short and fat to hop that car from the door
> *


 :biggrin: I was hopping it from the door when the hoes popped.and I grew up 3 inches since you last seen me and I been on the subway diet too.so ha ha ha jimmy.


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Jun 5 2006, 09:15 PM~5558557
> *THAT'S RIGHT TODAY IN THE CITY OF PARAMOUNT,CALIFORNIA THE BLUE CADDY THAT NENE  HOPPED IN MY TRUUCHA VIDEO'S CAME CRASHING DOWN ON IT'S SIDE AT RED'S HYDRAULICS TODAY !!!!!
> 
> THEY HAD JUST DONE SOME WORK ON THE CAR AN DID A TEST TO SEE IF IT WORKED,,, WELL IT DID AN RIGHT BEFORE THEY WHERE GOING TO LET IT BACK DOWN THE BACK HOSE BUSTED AN THIS IS WHAT HAPPENED !!!!!
> ...


That's a mean three-wheel


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

crazy shit


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jun 6 2006, 12:26 PM~5561921
> *Dammm I look good in that picture,yes the car is fixable and its going to come out way  cleaner .and we are going to have it ready for San DiegoShow if everything goes as plan.
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: good to hear !! !!



oh, & *BIG RAY *thinks you look good in that picture too!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:uh: 

It wont be missed.


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jun 6 2006, 02:50 PM~5562396
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: good to hear !! !!
> oh, & BIG RAY thinks you look good in that picture too!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: I knew Ray had a little funny in him.its ok to come out the closet now,its normal now.lol


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jun 6 2006, 11:30 AM~5561956
> *:biggrin: I was hopping it from the door when the hoes popped.and I grew up 3 inches since you last seen me and I been on the subway diet too.so ha ha ha jimmy.
> *


WATCH HOW YOU TALK TO JIMMY,RUMOR IS HES VERY VIOLENT


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jun 6 2006, 03:00 PM~5562493
> *WATCH HOW YOU TALK TO JIMMY,RUMOR IS HES VERY VIOLENT
> *


 :biggrin: he lives too far,that's why I can talk to him like that.and he's shorter than me lol


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

Puras Pinches trajedias pa ti ultimamente Nene!!! Haste una Limpia con pirul Guey!!!!!


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

Aguas!! QUE ANDA SUELTO EL PINCHE DIABLO!!!!........6/6/6/


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smoothhoneypot_@Jun 6 2006, 03:11 PM~5562587
> *Puras Pinches trajedias pa ti ultimamente Nene!!! Haste una Limpia con pirul Guey!!!!!
> *


What the hell is PIRUL ? That sound like a sex toy lol.I'm kool with that shit I'm straight.I rather have bad luck than a PIRUL lol


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jun 6 2006, 02:18 PM~5562670
> *What the hell is PIRUL ? That sound like a sex toy lol.I'm kool with that shit I'm straight.I rather have bad luck than a PIRUL lol
> *


A SEX TOY!!!!! AaaaaaaHahahahhahahahahhahahaha, No chingues guey!!!! Pirul is a tree, You know tha song by Banda Machos or some shit..... Pobre Leña de pirul, Que no sirve ni pa arder!!!! YOU A FOOL!! LOL


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

lena de perul


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jun 6 2006, 01:59 PM~5562484
> *:uh: I knew Ray had a little funny in him.its ok to come out the closet now,its normal now.lol
> *


the only thing funny is this :roflmao:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jun 6 2006, 11:23 AM~5560805
> *Spanky is building a hopper LTD :biggrin:
> *


lol... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jun 6 2006, 01:55 PM~5561785
> *ooooohhhhh nnnnnnoooooooooooooooo
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: whats up hun?i am on a laptop my pc fried  tell blue eyes"jen" to holla I want to :0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jun 6 2006, 04:18 PM~5562670
> *What the hell is PIRUL ? That sound like a sex toy lol.I'm kool with that shit I'm straight.I rather have bad luck than a PIRUL lol
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jun 6 2006, 10:03 PM~5565448
> *the only thing funny is this :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


hahahahahah


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Jun 6 2006, 01:15 AM~5558557
> *THAT'S RIGHT TODAY IN THE CITY OF PARAMOUNT,CALIFORNIA THE BLUE CADDY THAT NENE  HOPPED IN MY TRUUCHA VIDEO'S CAME CRASHING DOWN ON IT'S SIDE AT RED'S HYDRAULICS TODAY !!!!!
> 
> THEY HAD JUST DONE SOME WORK ON THE CAR AN DID A TEST TO SEE IF IT WORKED,,, WELL IT DID AN RIGHT BEFORE THEY WHERE GOING TO LET IT BACK DOWN THE BACK HOSE BUSTED AN THIS IS WHAT HAPPENED !!!!!
> ...


thats a nice 3-wheel :thumbsup:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jun 6 2006, 01:30 PM~5560843
> *
> *


damn, your avi, now thats an ass with an attitude!!


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUBBZinAZ_@Jun 6 2006, 11:55 AM~5561785
> *ooooohhhhh nnnnnnoooooooooooooooo
> 
> 
> ...


did they make the rule about front end having to be attached to the car aftewr this hop ? or was that at the beginning of the season?


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

I dont know if thats custom paint, but it looks just like the blue caddy i've got at the shop. The driverside doors are fine, you can have um for free if you pay shippin !! NY is kinda far, but I don't know how easy it is to get parts for those where you guys are. anyway, let me know.


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

what tragedy? Just a few trashed body pannels, thats never stopped a circus hopper before.



sorry bad joke, dude builds decent looking circus cars


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jun 7 2006, 01:03 AM~5565448
> *the only thing funny is this :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

PINCHI OSO


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

god damn thats a big tipover!


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

Hey NENE....let me get the Pinstipping......How mush Shipped.... :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jun 6 2006, 02:00 PM~5562493
> *WATCH HOW YOU TALK TO JIMMY,RUMOR IS HES VERY VIOLENT
> *


 :angry: dickhead, hey homie i know where you live and dont trip nene i am trying to get to your size, let me know if you need any assistance


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

OOOOH IM SCARED


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

you should be fool


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 8 2006, 03:39 PM~5576012
> *you should be fool
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

thats better lol :0 . so whats happening big homie everything good


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 8 2006, 03:51 PM~5576119
> *thats better lol :0 . so whats happening big homie everything good
> *


WHY DO WE KEEP MESSING UP EVERYONES TOPIC,EVERYTHINGS COOL


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

lol oh well i guess your right we should probably fuck up something in off topic


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

thats a badass 3 wheel


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

highest hopping car!!!!!! maybe, but freakshow still at 210 inches


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

he probably said it because it only has one switch to get it to that height not hop to 50 then hit another switch


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

thats only 140 then we put a extended roll cage out the back and when we stand it up, the wind blows and it rocks back and forth scary shit! and dont trip that cadi will bounce back i got faith in nene!!!!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

that was some crazy shit i was pissed when the wouldnt let it hop at the supershow


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 8 2006, 05:22 PM~5576298
> *he probably said it because it only has one switch to get it to that height not hop to 50 then hit another switch
> *


it does 110 before it falls, mr smarty pants!


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jun 8 2006, 05:22 PM~5576300
> *thats only 140 then we put a extended roll cage out the back and when we stand it up, the wind blows and it rocks back and forth  scary shit!  and dont trip that cadi will bounce back i got faith in nene!!!!
> *


damn i forgot it wont let me post pics fuck!


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 8 2006, 05:23 PM~5576306
> *that was some crazy shit i was pissed when the wouldnt let it hop at the supershow
> *


yeah they said the batt rack was to high in the bed!!!!!!!! haters


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jun 8 2006, 05:39 PM~5576362
> *yeah they said the batt rack was to high in the bed!!!!!!!!  haters
> *


it barley stuck up 1 inch out of the bed


----------



## DJ TWYST (Nov 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jun 6 2006, 11:03 PM~5565448
> *the only thing funny is this :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: NENE!!!! THEY CAUGHT YOU AT YOUR FINEST MOMENT!!!!!! BESIDES HITTING THE SWITCH!!!!


----------



## CHICAGORIDER (Mar 15, 2006)

:0 :0


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN (Mar 8, 2006)

nice 3 wheel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



:biggrin:


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

thats not the worlds highest hopper but thats still fucked up .


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

so is it getting fixed or what.cuz that caddy was bad. :thumbsup:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Jun 5 2006, 09:15 PM~5558557
> *THAT'S RIGHT TODAY IN THE CITY OF PARAMOUNT,CALIFORNIA THE BLUE CADDY THAT NENE  HOPPED IN MY TRUUCHA VIDEO'S CAME CRASHING DOWN ON IT'S SIDE AT RED'S HYDRAULICS TODAY !!!!!
> 
> THEY HAD JUST DONE SOME WORK ON THE CAR AN DID A TEST TO SEE IF IT WORKED,,, WELL IT DID AN RIGHT BEFORE THEY WHERE GOING TO LET IT BACK DOWN THE BACK HOSE BUSTED AN THIS IS WHAT HAPPENED !!!!!
> ...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jun 8 2006, 06:22 PM~5576300
> *thats only 140 then we put a extended roll cage out the back and when we stand it up, the wind blows and it rocks back and forth  scary shit!  and dont trip that cadi will bounce back i got faith in nene!!!!
> *


damn i want to see that


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOS RIDAHS CC VEGAS_@Jun 6 2006, 12:40 AM~5559449
> *NENE I NEED THE 90S DASH HOUSING SELL IT TO ME
> *


you got the head of a cone but the heart of a vulture


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

It wont me be missed.


----------



## Old School Habits (Jul 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Iced2_@Jun 5 2006, 09:36 PM~5558676
> *Its not to bad, they can get it going again. You got to admit one badass 3 wheel
> *


Hell yeah!


----------



## Old School Habits (Jul 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 3 2006, 03:29 PM~5710317
> *It wont me be missed.
> *


Sounds like another circus car hater........


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

thats what i call a supreme 3,

sorry nene had to say it,
dont worry itll be back and smashin the competition in no time...


----------



## daLOWLOW (Nov 1, 2004)

thats one hell of a 3wheel :0


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jul 2 2006, 05:22 PM~5704635
> *so is it getting fixed or what.cuz that caddy was bad. :thumbsup:
> *


cars been fixed and was at the san diego show last weekend. althought it wasnt doing all it could with the front end on...


----------



## GP1985 (Jun 2, 2006)

GLAD TO HEAR IT WAS FIXED


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jun 8 2006, 05:39 PM~5576362
> *yeah they said the batt rack was to high in the bed!!!!!!!!  haters
> *


no, now you know that wasn't it... it was because you had the batteries double stacked out the bottom of the bed... I wasn't real thrilled that year either.... I wanted to see it myself. and you know that I didn't want to do what I did... I even offered time to try to fix the issue and alternatives... then some other ass cried about getting dq'd for something major and the higher up's made me let him hop and tied for first and a record, so I don't even know what the point was... I should have said fuck it and let it go anyway...


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 3 2006, 06:29 PM~5710317
> *It wont me be missed.
> *


x2



And seriously, if a topic is going to say "TRAGEDY HIT THE WORLD OF HOPPERS" man, Tragedy would be losing a person (no one wants to see that happen).


I just think its a dumb title for a topic.


----------



## turnin-heads (Jan 20, 2004)

I WAS JUST LOOKING AT IT HOP ON VOL 22


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 4 2006, 10:16 AM~5713444
> *x2
> And seriously, if a topic is going to say "TRAGEDY HIT THE WORLD OF HOPPERS" man, Tragedy would be losing a person (no one wants to see that happen).
> I just think its a dumb title for a topic.
> *


I agree, shit happens to hopper all the time, no tragedy just the cost of doing business.
Although it's a drag that it happened, I thought someone had been killed.. :0


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

*THE ONLY IT'S KILLING IS FOOLS ON THE STREET!!!!!!!*


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

*what the fuck is danm.*


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

lol, major typo!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Jul 6 2006, 12:34 AM~5722924
> *
> 
> 
> ...



haha, photoshopped typOWNED


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Damn sorry to hear that bro, but I'm glad to hear your going to revive it, try some 14 or 12 inch strokes homie it looks badder that way


----------



## 63 ridah (Nov 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Iced2_@Jun 6 2006, 12:36 AM~5558676
> *Its not to bad, they can get it going again. You got to admit one badass 3 wheel
> *


x2


----------



## EIGHT BALL (May 10, 2004)

LIKE TO SEE IT NOW AFTER ITS ALL BACK TOGETHER AGAIN.


----------



## 408_Life (Apr 11, 2006)

wow


----------



## kaliswangin (May 11, 2006)

> *Old School Habits
> post Jul 4 2006, 02:03 AM
> User is offline Profile Card PM | + Quote Post | Post #107 Go to the top of the page
> 
> ...



count me in !!!!!

its a circus car :uh: 

i mean props to nene for hopping it..., but its not a real hopper a real hopper cruises the streets not a trailer.......

hence "lowriding" not "low hauling"


----------



## UniquesAZ (Jul 16, 2004)

few days before the "tragedy"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-_i8VGwsNc


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kaliswangin_@Jul 8 2006, 03:07 AM~5735722
> *count me in !!!!!
> 
> its a circus car :uh:
> ...


:scrutinize: :dunno: havent you seen vol. 22.........he drives it to the shop call at boulevard.....and drives it away


----------

